# Led Strip light..... Thoughts



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi all.. I'm looking to add some led strip light just real cheap for no until I find me radions lol! 
Any ideas where I can buy them... Oversees or something.

Saw these at home depot but refuse to pay 69 or 80 bucks.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I've seen something very similar at a lighting shop 2 in fact. One in Mississauga and the other in Markham. I think they were around $30. I have no idea how to light a sw tank so I'm not sure if color temperature or k rating matters. The packaging I checked didn't describe anything.


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

If it's just to light the tank then it should be fine, but if you wanna get corals and inverts growing I would look for 1-3 watt LEDs and 10k-actinic specific LEDs. 
You may get some ideas from this video 



Ebay would be cheapest for those basic strip LEDs.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Check Amazon search for LED strip lights I have seen them there for a good price.


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

aliexpress, gearbest, fasttech.. just a few of many online asian retailers I pickup from. Side note, if you have a TLF reactor or similar, wrap that strip outside of it and add chaeto. Chaeto reactor!


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

planter said:


> I've seen something very similar at a lighting shop 2 in fact. One in Mississauga and the other in Markham. I think they were around $30. I have no idea how to light a sw tank so I'm not sure if color temperature or k rating matters. The packaging I checked didn't describe anything.


Any names for these places


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

planter said:


> I've seen something very similar at a lighting shop 2 in fact. One in Mississauga and the other in Markham. I think they were around $30. I have no idea how to light a sw tank so I'm not sure if color temperature or k rating matters. The packaging I checked didn't describe anything.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

someguy said:


> If it's just to light the tank then it should be fine, but if you wanna get corals and inverts growing I would look for 1-3 watt LEDs and 10k-actinic specific LEDs.
> You may get some ideas from this video
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. I'll have a look. Thx!


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

poy said:


> aliexpress, gearbest, fasttech.. just a few of many online asian retailers I pickup from. Side note, if you have a TLF reactor or similar, wrap that strip outside of it and add chaeto. Chaeto reactor!


That's a great idea!! 
Which ones have you bought that you like


----------

